# How to Magnetize a LingAo Clock | In-Depth Tutorial



## CornerCutter (Mar 23, 2019)

Exactly how I magnetize a clock!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 23, 2019)

Very well made video! This is much appreciated.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 24, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Very well made video! This is much appreciated.


Thank you for the kind words! Glad I could help!


----------

